# Transducer



## Reel_Karma (Feb 7, 2010)

Anybody mount their transducer to read thru hull on a Ankona SUV? Location of the transducer? 

I am wanting to mount trim tabs and the transducer is in the location the edge-mounts should go.

Any pics would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## Southern Drawl (Aug 25, 2020)

Just researching this exact topic an your post came up. Did you end up doing it? How did you like it? Thanks!


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Southern Drawl said:


> Just researching this exact topic an your post came up. Did you end up doing it? How did you like it? Thanks!


I don't have an answer to your question but I really like your tackle shop. I stop by every time I'm in that area.


----------



## Southern Drawl (Aug 25, 2020)

Thanks! We are very lucky to have such a great following.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

I used a short section of 4" PVC pipe that I glassed into my boat at a flat spot in the hull. Filled it with water, put the regular transducer in it and capped it off. It shot through the hull and did well (that was my Dolphin 16 backcountry).

They say this technique works well unless the hull is not solid fiberglass and has some core or back material encapsulated in it. Most are sold fiberglass but maybe there would be some floatation foam that would need to be scrapped off. 

Best part -- cost of doing this is $15 or so and if it doesn't work, grind it off. My skiff could run just about wide open and still get a reading on depth because I mounted it just under the center console where very little air gets under the hull.


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

How about call Ankona and ask them...


----------



## fishwhistle (May 26, 2020)

Monty said:


> I used a short section of 4" PVC pipe that I glassed into my boat at a flat spot in the hull. Filled it with water, put the regular transducer in it and capped it off. It shot through the hull and did well (that was my Dolphin 16 backcountry).
> 
> They say this technique works well unless the hull is not solid fiberglass and has some core or back material encapsulated in it. Most are sold fiberglass but maybe there would be some floatation foam that would need to be scrapped off.
> 
> Best part -- cost of doing this is $15 or so and if it doesn't work, grind it off. My skiff could run just about wide open and still get a reading on depth because I mounted it just under the center console where very little air gets under the hull.



Hey Monty, can you share a picture of this pvc "pod" for your transducer? Was it always sealed with water or did you have a thru-hull fitting let water come/go?


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

I did it to my saltmarsh 1444. Just epoxied it in the bilge area where there is no core. Works better then when mounted on the transom actually. I tested it for a while by just resting it in the bilge with a bag of sand on top. Just add a little water. I used west marine thickened epoxy and did my best to not get any bubbles. The temp sensor doesn’t work as well of course.


----------



## fishwhistle (May 26, 2020)

going to explore this theory with my LT25. My old LT15 had some old Garmin unit 4200'd to the bilge area and worked good. However I'm wanting to see if there are better methods out there, but I am a K.I.S.S kind of guy


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Should really be filled with mineral oil and sealed.


----------



## fishwhistle (May 26, 2020)

CaptDanS said:


> Should really be filled with mineral oil and sealed.


why mineral oil? Is it to keep corrosion/oxidation to minimum?


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Not sure thats what we always had done on professional. I would guys less air turbulence.


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

I think the glass is so thin on small skiffs that it doesn't impede the performance much since there is less room for imperfections and bubbles in the glass. I have one of those long ray marine transducers with chirp and all. After a few months of just some water in the bilge and a sand bag holding it. I was getting better readings on a plane with some chop and didn't see any negative affects in the detail on the chirp. took a gamble with the epoxy but I broke it off the transom once so it was either buy a shoot through transducer or make it work.


----------

